# Arboriculture--how do you pronounce it?



## Guy Meilleur (Mar 16, 2004)

1. Ar'-ber-culture. 4 syllables, like agriculture and horticulture.

2. Ar-bor'-i-culture. It sounds more prestigious that way.

AN had an article a few years ago that advocated #2, for reasons that made no sense to me at the time. I like it simple, and the work is not a "bor", so the stressed syllable should not be "bor".

What do you think? I can't make this poll thing work.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Mar 16, 2004)

I heard a speaker once, long ago, use the five syllable version. He was a lot smarter than me, so I go with that.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *I heard a speaker once, long ago, use the five syllable version. He was a lot smarter than me, so I go with that. *




Well, you should listen to me more, then!


----------



## Menchhofer (Mar 16, 2004)

Dr. Shigo told me once the correct pronunciation was number 2. Who am I to argue with him?


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Mar 16, 2004)

Well, i've herd more than one speaker, smarter'than me; sometimes have to get a translator whenst it goes above mono-syllabic utterances and one of dem'dere fellas said it i beleaf as 5;
So, as ya might guess;
i remember :

Arbor-i-Culture

Or something like'dat!
:alien:


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *I heard a speaker once, long ago, use the five syllable version. He was a lot smarter than me, so I go with that. *


 If a person smarter than you jumped off a bridge...
Mike you need to hear more people, smart and otherwise. At conferences I hear about 60% #1 and 40% #2. I still wince when I hear "bore" in there; sounds stuffy.
Next week in Minneapolis ISA conference I may keep track of how many times I hear it either way and report back. Dunlap better say it right or I'll throw a stale donut at him.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Mar 16, 2004)

Some of them say abor-o-culture.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Mar 16, 2004)

In TREE PITHY POINTS, Shigo writes:

#190-Do people who say arbor i' culture say par li' a ment?

I've taken to dropping the "i" when I type the word. I don't know the exact etymology for putting the "i" in since the word means tree-care.

Tom


----------



## xander9727 (Mar 16, 2004)

I go with version one. The second sounds like something a pom'y would say. Kinda like schedule, jaguar and advertisement prounounced "shed-u-ole, jag-u-are, and ad-ver-tiz-ment". Makes me want to spit and scrap my tongue!

My $.02


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Mar 16, 2004)

Last week I couldnt spell arbor-care. Now I is one. And you can to........ Just call 1-800 Cut-Tree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




:Monkey:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 16, 2004)

That number is like nails on a chalkboard for me. 

I think it is what people say about their company by using it. My reply would be "Is that all you do?"


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tom Dunlap _
> *In TREE PITHY POINTS, Shigo writes:
> 
> #190-Do people who say arbor i' culture say par li' a ment?
> Tom *



Well thar'SRT (Single Rope Tom ),

Ya know i been known to slur a syllable,
here and there. And i been laughing on and off,
knowing not to feel pith-ed off, nor on! ,
so let ya in on the joke....

Usually the "I" does come silently kinda in repose; 
might slip out some though...
from pounding it in to a few climbers etc.;
As in not Arbor-duhhhhhhhhh-Culture;
but a more emphatic Arbor-I-Culture, taking charge/responsibility for actions/cuts/spikes/info given etc.

Coincident-ally, while i was recently undoing/redoing/scrapping/ marking up pix with lines and arrows for Basic Proper Wounding Guide Thread; i told that story in another sense of spelling. About 'riding' some climber in a tree not to interfere with Branch Collar functions with every dang cut Pullllllllleaze! At that time, i (ab)used it in a lil'different sense(?:alien: ) as Arbor-Eye-Culture; while pulling down under right eye with 2 fingers in a watch what the frick ya'doin with that dang saw animation; whilst charging across yard to tree climber was sitting in. So as to be trying to get point across and keeping it light. At the end of the day, that can be a thin thread to walk, and ya don't need to come back tommorrow by breaking that last thread!

So, i might say it a few ways, but that is the color and giggle/enthusiasm i give it from previous ant-ics inside myself and sometimes outside when i can; thought it might make good ammunition sometime for the cause, or jest background fodder such as this............!

Ummmmmmm; of c'urse; i'm so busted of messing up the other word too; it has been known to come out at a meeting; with a scant French referance of "Parle'-i-meant" to people coming to a meeting to wage war or not talk at all. So i'm hopeless i guess!


Orrrrrrrr something like that!
:alien:


----------



## Matt Follett (Mar 17, 2004)

Deaf-i-nent-ally #2!

But then again I do tend to say to-mot-o once in a while not to-mate-o...

Around here it is definitely the norm to hear a slight pronunciation of the i, and I think most tend towards aR-bore rather then ar-bUr.

But dialect is regional and so on...


----------



## Menchhofer (Mar 17, 2004)

I know this is a little off topic but I get a lot of older customers say I am an abortionist and they do honestly think the word corresponds with arborist.....funny stuff


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Menchhofer _
> *a lot of older customers say I am an abortionist and they do honestly think the word corresponds with arborist.....funny stuff *


 I heard Bruce F from Bartlett start a talk by telling about the time he was paying for groceries and the bagboy stared at his shirt that said Arborist. On the way out the guy told Bruce that he should stop killing those babies.

It's that kind of confusion about our trade's name that started this thread. How can we expect the world to know what we do if we can't agree on how to say what we do?

18-13 for the good guys; way too much disagreement. Even considering dialects like Bahstan's.


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Menchhofer _
> *a lot of older customers say I am an abortionist and they do honestly think the word corresponds with arborist.....funny stuff *


 I heard Bruce F from Bartlett start a talk by telling about the time he was paying for groceries and the bagboy stared at his shirt that said Arborist. On the way out the guy told Bruce that he should stop killing those babies.

It's that kind of confusion about our trade's name that started this thread. How can we expect the world to know what we do if we can't agree on how to say what we do?

18-13 for the good guys; way too much disagreement. Even considering dialects like Bahstan's. I'll just keep calling it "tree care" most of the time.


----------



## jamie (Mar 17, 2004)

*numba 2*

number 2 for me, well, arb-ori-culture, or as me boss calls us, wood cutters, (arborists are people who climb 20 foot into a cherry and prune it, apparently, we do however prune properly, he reckons i go a bit too close to the collar, but never into it)

ive heard of arbologists before

jamie


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Mar 17, 2004)

I usually try to say things the right way.

It's 5 syllables, with an accent or stress on the 1st and 4th syllables.

The second is not pronounced "bor" but more like "burr" or "buhr".

One person in Portland - Peacock Tree I think - had:

Arbiculture or something close to it in his website. And International Society of ARBICULTURE.

One, that may not sound professional. Two, even if it's an intentional play on words - it's counter productive for search engines finding a search on the keyword Arboriculture.

In another field. Culinary was at one time pronounced properly everywhere as "Kyoolinary."

But now, about 1/3 of that profession mispronounces it as "Cuhlihnary." Some dictionary definitions now allow both pronunciations, but the syllables are the same.

For Arboriculture, the dictionary has a specified number of syllables - 5 - and only one pronunciation.

TreeSpyder apparently listed a quote of a Shigo statement or question...

Shigo's question or statement about "parliament" is either irrelevent or neutral - it's non-applicable, because "parliament" does not have 4 syllables nor the POTENTIAL for 4 syllables. It's a 3 syllable word where "lia" is a single syllable with no option to split it into 2 separate syllables with imaginary pronunciations for each. Trying to cleave the "lia" in parliament would be like trying to cleave "COUGH" into 2 syllables "co" and "ugh". It's not an option. That's why people don't say "par-li-a-ment".


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by M.D. Vaden _
> * the dictionary has a specified number of syllables, and only one pronunciation.
> *Which dictionary do you use? American Heritage has #1 as the preferred, and #2 as a variation.
> 
> *Shigo's question or statement about "parliament" is either irrelevent or neutral - That's why people don't say "par-li-a-ment". *


But some people do say par-lee-a-ment, probably the same people who say tomahto. The root word is parlais, as Spyder said, right?

19-19 Tie! Amazing!


----------



## Eagle1 (Mar 17, 2004)

MB. Funny as hell little picture thing next to your name.

As far as this tread is concerned. How do you say boring? 1 or 2 posts?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eagle1 _
> *MB. Funny as hell little picture thing next to your name. *




Yea, 'Clerks' ROCKED!!!


----------



## RescueMan (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by M.D. Vaden _
> *I usually try to say things the right way.
> 
> It's 5 syllables, with an accent or stress on the 1st and 4th syllables.
> ...


Careful. With language, particularly spoken language, there is no RIGHT way. Language is an evolving organic creature, and all modern dictionaries are descriptive (of what is currently in use) rather than prescriptive (defining what is "proper").

Both the American Heritage and Merriam-Webster dictionaries list two pronunciations: with the primary accent on the either the first or the second syllable, pronounced either 'ber' or 'bor' respectively.

A web search, however, brings up lots of sites with both 'arborculture' and 'arboriculture', though the latter spelling seems to be the more "official" one.

If I were in the business, I'd choose "arborculture". It's less pretentious.

- Robert


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 17, 2004)

*AMEN*

:angel:


----------



## NickfromWI (Mar 17, 2004)

I voted for the 4 sylable, but I pronounce it "Ar-bri-culture" It might be better spelled Arb'riculture.

I also much prefer the term "Tree Care." That does quickly define what I do. Also, it sounds more professional than, "tree guy" or "I'm a tree cutter." It also opens up the floor. "Oh, tree CARE?"

love
nick


----------

